# High Creek, Cache Valley



## JKJeepGirl (Feb 20, 2015)

Has anyone been up High Creek canyon in Cache County lately?? Everything I can find on it is at least 4 years old.... Just wondering if there's any good fishing if we camp next to the creek. >>O>>O>>O


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Was up there a few years ago. I didn't go up very high, just till the water was accessible.
It was low and real brushy and I caught a few tiddlers and some 8-inchers with a hopper. Always wanted to go farther up but never made it.


----------



## JKJeepGirl (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks!!!! We're going to drive up and check it out.


----------

